# Cole Planet Jr.



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I wanted to share this here and in the Gardening forum because I thought you might find it interesting.
I have seen Threads on this and other forums about the pathetic seeders on the market today. I have searched for years trying to find an old Planet jr seeder like one I saw in a pic from England. Very early this morning I did another search for something related and found this.

http://www.coleplanter.com/handseeder.htm

I have not got a price yet. I know it will cost plenty but just looking at the pics of it. I know it will last a long time if its anything like the original. 
They also have a rowdrill that I think would work well on my two wheel tractor.

http://www.coleplanter.com/rowdrill.htm


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting - this seeder certainly looks well built. Do you know how good any of these type seeders are with seeds of various sizes? Are there practical limitations? I'm sure they could plant corn or beans with ease, but what about really small seeds like carrots?


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

From the site:

*Features: 
Accurately meters hard-to-handle seeds in continuous drill, including tomatoes, onions, sugar beets, cabbage, lettuce, spinach, etc. Special seed plates for multi-row applications are also available
*
Im thinking the onion and lettuce is pretty small. I thought I saw carrot in there somewhere. 
They will let you download the owners manual free for all products. It is in PDF format.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

If those things could reliably meter out small seeds I'd say they'd be worth quite a sum. They look stout - a lifetime product if one were to take good care of it.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/COLE-PLANET-JR-...123?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5199a15913
one on ebay, new, from "orygun" for $350. 

then there are the larger ones : http://woodwardcrossings.com/Pages/Pages_11-04/Farm/Homesteading/Cole_Planters.html


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

I use a Korean AP-1 Jang Clean Seeder. Hands down the best hand planter out there. Does a great job.

http://www.mechanicaltransplanter.com/seeder.html


----------



## DavisHillFarm (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a Earthway 1001 seeder. I've had it for over 25 years now. While not heavily built, if used carefully it'll last a lifetime. I expect I'll never have to replace it, but if I do, the Jang seeder will be it's replacement


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I would like to hear more about the Jang seeder.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Question for you folks that use these seeders - just how fine a soil tilthe do they require? Sometimes when I plant beans I do a bit of extra soil crumbling by hand at the seed location if there happens to be a large lump there, etc. Are these type seeders somewhat forgiving, or do they have to have very consistent tilthe for the spacing, placement, etc. to work correctly? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Dang! Jang is nice... That's a piece of technology I have been considering for some time... Now that my gardens are getting up to and over the acre measure, I may just want to invest in one. Great link.... Thanks.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

My current seeder is a nail apron from Lowes and a 4 ft. piece of PVC pipe. Pretty much anything would be an improvement.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

We also have an Earthway.Works Great, especially for all the corn.


----------



## forfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

Just Cliff said:


> My current seeder is a nail apron from Lowes and a 4 ft. piece of PVC pipe. Pretty much anything would be an improvement.


Could you expand on that thought?


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Durandal said:


> I use a Korean AP-1 Jang Clean Seeder. Hands down the best hand planter out there. Does a great job.
> 
> http://www.mechanicaltransplanter.com/seeder.html


Pretty cool.Thanks for the 'edderkation' on that! :happy:


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Man those pictures of the Planet Jr. brings back a lot of memories. We used to truck garden using those when I was a kid. Sure wish we still had all that equipment. And even more than the seeder I want a cultivator or two.
http://www.planetjr.net/


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

forfreedom said:


> Could you expand on that thought?


Ah, I carry the seed in the apron, the pipe is used by dragging it in the furrow and droping the seed at the distance I want. Keeps me from bending over for hours at a time. My ancestores would be so proud that I have come so far in the world of agriculture...:shocked:


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Just Cliff said:


> I would like to hear more about the Jang seeder.


What do you want to hear? It does small seed better than any planter out there. I use it for commercial crops on small 6 row beds, high density planting. At some point I hope to get three and and gang them up on a tool bar or move up to the next scale of similar planter. I've had mine for three years now and its going strong.

The new models are just a bit better with a better hopper release and an offset handlebar so you can walk next to the planter rather than directly behind it.


----------

